# Greetings from Dr Frankenscream



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Name: Dr Frankenscream
Haunt Type: Yard Haunt
Haunt Name: Belwood Manor
Location: Los Gatos, California
How long? - This year was my rookie season.
2007 Projects: I built 120 ft of cemetery fence and a magic mirror (digital puppet) for our neighborhood Halloween party.

I've been lurking within the HauntForum for the past 6 months and finally took the time to register. I look forward to collaborating with all of you this year.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

A digital puppet magic mirror is a pretty ambitious project in your rookie year. I'm sure everybody loved it. 

Welcome out of the shadows.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

YAY another lurker outta the dark!! Welcome Doc. Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Name: Dr Morbius
Location: Haunt Forum's Welcome Thread.
Greeting: Welcome to our forums
Props comment: 120' of fence and a Magic Mirror is more than a terrific start.
General comment: Hope to see more of your builds this coming year.
Emotion: LOL!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Name: Deathtouch
Movies stared in: Aliens, Alien vs EnSync, and Courtship of Eddie's Father.
Look for in a woman: Funny, outgoing, and likes chipmunks.
Favorite name on Hauntforum: Dr Frankenscream
Comment: Love your name and welcome to the forum.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard. I too like the name Frankenscream.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello fellow lurker and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome, After reading some of the replys here I am suprised that we don't scare off more people.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's the chipmunks thing, isn't it...?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for the warm welcome. I have a video of my magic mirror on YouTube that I'll post and some pics of my cemetery fence.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool deal!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Doc.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to the sickness


----------

